# Puppy won't eat anything



## littledogsden (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually, he will eat some things, but none of them are good. Things he likes to eat include: rocks, his own poop, dirt, anything metal, his own vomit, dried leaves, sand, etc.

I posted earlier because he didn't like treats. I expected him not to eat his puppy food in the first few days I had him, but I at least thought he'd eat some treats. I tried all the best: freeze dried liver, hot meats, natural balance sausage rolls. I thought I had the answer when someone recommended cheese, but now he won't even eat that. 

Now it's been over a week and he's still not eating his food. No treats, no food, just rocks and poop. I had been feeding him what he was supposedly eating at the breeder's (Royal Canin Puppy 33 aka the most expensive food in the pet store and supposedly the best for picky eaters) but he would barely touch it. When I hand fed him 1 miniscule piece of kibble at a time, he would eat up to 1/8 of a cup a day, but for a puppy his age, weight and breed he should be eating 1 cup a day. (He's a 9 week 2 day old Papillon and weighs 2.75 lbs.)

So I went to the pet store and got some Halo, wet and dry. My god the ingredients list on that food is amazing. I would almost eat it. The first 30 ingredients are human quality, wholesome and amazing. Everything else is just added pure vitamins. The only preservatives are Vitamins C & E. It's great. Or so I thought. When I try to place him near the food dish so he can smell it, he acts like I'm trying to kill him. Actually, that's what he does when I try to feed him most foods. 

I don't know what to do short of force feeding him. He probably craves rocks because of a mineral deficiency, but that deficiency won't go away unless he eats his food. I've heard of dogs not eating dog food because they're spoiled by treats, but he doesn't like treats. He likes rocks. And poop. 

So my questions are:

First of all, what's wrong with him? Why doesn't he know what food is?
I thought dogs went by smell. Then why does he like rocks and metal over liver and chicken?
He seems to have no problem swallowing rocks. Then why, when I finally get a piece of kibble in his mouth, does he struggle with it and spit it out?
He's a puppy. Is it okay if I do the thing where I put the food down for 20 minutes and if he doesn't eat it, I take it away? How bad will that be for his development if he starves himself down to skin and bones as a puppy?
I've tried all the classic picky-eater-fixes (wet/dry food, home made stuff, heating dry kibble up and softening it with some warm water, getting tiny kibble, high quality food). Is there anything odd or obscure out there that any of you owners of picky eaters have tried?

I'm desperate.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

First of all, get a full vet check done on him...just incase there is something wrong internally that you can't see. 

Next, start feeding him on a strict schedule, for strict increments of time; for a puppy his age, feed him at the least 3 times a day. 

Next, make feeding time nonchalant...put his food in his crate (if you have one) or some other small gated off area; set it down, and walk away...or hang out, but otherwise ignore him. After 15 minutes, pick it up, and put it away; offer nothing till his next feeding. Don't force feed him...just teach him that food comes at a certain time (s) and that you aren't going to make a big deal over it; he won't starve himself; or atleast he shouldn't if there is nothing physically wrong with him. 

I have had picky eaters, but using a strict non chalant untense schedule they soon get over their 'pickyness'...they will get what I give them (and it is always high quality dog food), and that is that...if they don't like it, they can wait til the next meal, in hopes that I will change the meal plan...which I won't...


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Before we can say anything you really need to get him checked out by the by the vet. A vet can let you know if there's something wrong with him and how long he can go without eating.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

As the previous poster suggested, I would get him to the vets for a well exam ASAP. Also follow her instructions for feeding times. Skip the treats for now. Possibly since he is so tiny and not eating well, I would feed 4 times a day. 

Do not permit him eat rocks, he may become blocked. Do not let him eat poop, pick it up immediately. Also do not allow him to eat anything that is going to hurt him, like metal, sand and dirt.

I'm curious, where did you get your puppy?


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

In cases like these, there is a possiblity that your pup is screaming for vitamins, and minerals lacking in his body.

My boxer used to chomp rocks, eat leaves,weed, etc...
That, or he may have some infection in his stomach (worst thing could be Parvo Virus) and he eats rocks, to try to puke what's bothering his stomach so much.

Did he always ate rocks, poop? or did it just started after he ate normally?


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a 12 pound dog and I feed her 1/4 cup of dry food twice a day and she maintains her weight. I would not suggest following the recommended amount on the pkg. Pups do need more than a grown dog but a cup dounds like a lot to me. I agree it sounds like possible vit. mineral needs so having him checked by the vet is a good idea. Paps are darling dogs! GOOD LUCK


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

When I was looking to buy a puppy I did some research and one person told me a story...
These folks had bought a male puppy from a reputable breeder(actually the worlds largest and most successful kennel of this breed). When they got the pup home he seemed to have some of the same problems that you Papillon has. This pup ate everything it shouldn't eat and next to nothing it should eat! It was eating the flagstone walkway and brick and rocks! They took him to vet and spent quite a bit of money because he was blocked. Their Vet said that this behavior in puppies can mean that it didn't get the proper nutrition in utero. i.e. the problem was there before the puppy was born. 

The people decided to return the puppy to the breeder, because they had only had him for one month and had nothing but problems with him. I believe they were given a full refund. I don't know what happened to the puppy after it was returned to the breeder. 

Anyway, I didn't buy my puppy from that breeder and she seemed to have the "normal" puppy munchies when I got her home. Most puppies seem to explore with their mouths and eat a little bit of everything. A few pebbles, some bark and lots of grass, but she seems to have outgrown that. 

I agree that you should take you puppy to a Vet right away and rule out any underlying health problems. Hopefully, if you can get the pup to quit filling it's little tummy with non-food, he'll have room for something nutritious!


----------



## poodleaddict (Jun 13, 2008)

my standard poodle puppy was the exact same way when we brought him home 3 weeks ago, and still can be sometimes. Have you called the breeder to ask their suggestions? My breeder used to have a papillion and he said he went through the same problem with the puppy not eating.

I would also suggest taking him to get a complete checkup at the vets, that is what he first did with our poodle. Second off I would not spoil your puppy with canned food or foods you don't plan on buying on a regular basis. I went out and bought canned food to mix with my regular food for him and he started refusing dry for canned so we had to stop feeding canned to him all together because we don't plan on keeping up with feeding him a lot of canned as an adult. 

How big are the pieces of food you are feeding? Could they maybe too big for your dog to chew? We tried switching our poodle to the Innova large breed puppy and he wouldn't eat it because the pieces were too big for him but he loves the regular innova in the small bite formula. We think he just wouldn't eat the large breed puppy because the pieces were so big and took him awhile to chew and he got frustrated so he didn't want to eat it.

I also found that once I stopped trying to handfeed and force him to eat he started eating more on his own. He is a social eater though so he will only eat when I hang out in the kitchen with him. Our poodle is just not a big eater though he will only eat once a day, although food is offered 3 times a day. Your puppy just may not be a big eater. If he is acting normal though, and gaining weight, he is getting enough to eat but I would definetely take him to the vet and get their opinion.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

One thing I'm noticing right off the bat is that he's really young to be let go for a toy breed... Most papillon breeders will keep their pups for at least 10-14 weeks, maybe longer... How old was he when you got him? 

Also, I doubt that he should be eating a cup a day. My adult papillons don't even eat a cup a day. Your pup is tiny so he shouldn't be eating much.

Take the pup to a vet, call the breeder definitely as that's not normal for it to be eating everything else and not food.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

It sounds to me like maybe he was taken away from his mother before he was weaned, maybe?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

All I know is that they're just now weaning the puppies here and they're 7 weeks old. It's really common to keep toy dogs with mom for a long time. It's hard when they're just so small.


----------

